# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Rose (Rosette), chatbot, Bruce Wilcox, USA

## Airicist

Creator - Bruce Wilcox

brilligunderstanding.com/rosedemo.html

chatbots.org/chatbot/rosette

As Rosette she won the 2011 Loebner competition. As Rose she won in 2014 and 2015.

----------

